# My Red P3D White Interior 20" wheels Test Drive today (w/ videos)



## mastre (Jun 29, 2018)

I test drove the P3D today, with all the bells & whistles (white interior, performance pack 20" wheels, etc.). I believe I was possibly the second person in LA to do so!

The thing is insane, absolutely madness! Acceleration is bonkers, under full power from a standstill or slow speeds it feels like you're about to lose consciousness fighter-pilot style. The 20" wheels were surprisingly compliant, I thought the ride would be very harsh -- not so at all! The test loop is in Century City in LA and the roads, while not the worst by any means, are not great given that there is heavy construction in the area.

I shot a 4K walkaround video, including inside the car with the Premium White Interior and closeups of the wheels, see it here (plz like & sub if you want to see more):





I did a longer video, albeit not in 4K, with some commentary (it includes above walkaround, which was raw footage):





Unfortunately, they did not let me film inside the car at all while we were on our way (not even when the Tesla rep was took it out of the parking lot with me as a passenger). But, all in all it was an amazing experience, and I simply cannot wait to get mine!

Ask me anything and I'll try to answer to the best of my ability!


----------



## mastre (Jun 29, 2018)

Gavyne said:


> Any feedback on how the P3D drove? Was it everything you had hoped for and imagined?



"Ferrari fast," absolutely brutal acceleration
since this will be my first non-ICE car, it takes some getting used to being shoved that hard without any auditory feedback, it feels strange in the beginning
as I said above, I experienced the sensation of beginning to lose consciousness (for a split second) when flooring it from a standstill or from low speed -- I've experienced the same feeling in both S & X P100D models
subjectively, seat-of-the-pants wise, I'd say it's ballpark X P100D in feeling; very different beasts, this one being smaller & lighter has a uniquely different feel
regen is much stronger (I personally want this because I come from driving manuals and am used to engine braking as part of my regular routine), this is likely due to the permanent magnet in the 3 vs induction on the S/X -- the former's signature is significantly stronger regen
the 20s felt very, very well mannered! I expected a very harsh ride, nothing could be further from the truth. I test drove on less than perfect city roads in a construction area and they were totally fine!
so much so that I switched my order to include the Perf Upgrade right after the test drive (but have since come to my senses and -- for reasons other than ride quality -- have switched back to Aeros)
the accelerator tip in is amazing, I was expecting crazy reaction from such a powerful car. not sure how they did it, but when you're just cruising you wouldn't know the thing has reserves deep enough to take down most Lamborghinis
steering is great, very good feel
seats are really, really comfortable, and with decent support - and I say that coming from an F30 BMW with the sport seats with power-adjustable side bolsters (read: pretty damn good sport seats)
Anything else, just ask!


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback, sounds like an awesome ride!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mastre said:


> regen is much stronger (I personally want this because I come from driving manuals and am used to engine braking as part of my regular routine), this is likely due to the permanent magnet in the 3 vs induction on the S/X -- the former's signature is significantly stronger regen


People with First Production Model 3s have reported that regen is significantly weaker in the 3 than in the S/X. Since the rear-wheel-drive 3 uses the same rear motor as the Performance 3, the difference must be due to the front induction motor.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

garsh said:


> People with First Production Model 3s have reported that regen is significantly weaker in the 3 than in the S/X. Since the rear-wheel-drive 3 uses the same rear motor as the Performance 3, the difference must be due to the front induction motor.


I am wondering the same. If this is the case, hopefully the Dual Motor will have stronger regen as well.


----------



## lowkeyP3D (Jul 26, 2018)

mastre said:


> "Ferrari fast," absolutely brutal acceleration
> since this will be my first non-ICE car, it takes some getting used to being shoved that hard without any auditory feedback, it feels strange in the beginning
> as I said above, I experienced the sensation of beginning to lose consciousness (for a split second) when flooring it from a standstill or from low speed -- I've experienced the same feeling in both S & X P100D models
> subjectively, seat-of-the-pants wise, I'd say it's ballpark X P100D in feeling; very different beasts, this one being smaller & lighter has a uniquely different feel
> ...


"as I said above, I experienced the sensation of beginning to lose consciousness"
Almost a TLOC < [Tesla-induced Loss of Consciousness]


----------



## mastre (Jun 29, 2018)

lowkeyP3D said:


> Almost a TLOC < [Tesla-induced Loss of Consciousness]


lol fur sure


----------



## Ormond (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you for the impressions and the videos. I'm debating on which Tesla to order next.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone have a P3D vin assigned?


----------

